
Show HN: Building a CMS-Powered Browser App in 2 Minutes - tonyspiro
https://cosmicjs.com/blog/building-a-cms-powered-app-in-the-browser-in-2-minutes
======
fiatjaf
This is not a "Show HN" submission.

~~~
tonyspiro
Yes it is. I just submitted it.

